# Dodo Juice Tyromania



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Dodo Juice Tyromania - available from all Dodo Juice resellers
*
WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*



> If you want a natural look tyre dressing that doesn't rub off after it's been applied, then Tyromania is definitely right up your boulevard. Shiny, slingy silicone dressings beware… Tyromania is a carnauba wax that uses natural orange oil as a solvent.
> 
> Apply it to sidewalls, allow to cure, then admire the matt black finish. Want a satin look, instead? Then just spritz the tyre with water and buff to a shine using a short pile microfibre. Comes with a foam applicator in a 180ml jar.


Thats's what the manufacturer has to say about it and it have to agree, also I should mention that it brings a degree of uniqueness to the table as I haven't seen many "wax" products for tyres.
You can smell the orange oil in this and it smells beuatiful for a dressing!

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Pirellis on my Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I thought this was a bit of a curveball and I wasn;t sure about the product. Initial impressions are that it looks interesting, a sort of paste texture and smells like oranges a little. It came with its own little applicator in the jar as well which is fantastic - as seen below:










Then I got in to using it, spread a little on the app and away I went. It just went on with such ease it was really pleasant to use. A little went a seriously long way also, as I went the tyre began to take up a nice natural look. It isn't one of these dressings that offer a wet glossy look as stated in the description but offers that natural sheen - which is my preferred look on tyres.

I did give it a little spritz with water and a wipe over and the look changes to a more satin look (see the last pic in the afters) than matt if that is what you would prefer but for me the matt look is fantastic.

So on to some pictures:

Before:


















After:



























As with all dressings the key to durability and looks is to cleanse the tyre fully, I used an APC and degreaser and ensured they were seriously clean before application.

At the price I thought it was all it's money around £18.95 got 180ml. However upon using it I thought it was great value. You wouldn't even be able to tell I had used out the pot it spreads that far.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Well, it might not be as cheap as many other dressings out there but I like the uniqueness of it being a wax for tyres, I like the smell and the ease of application. Sometimes I over apply with liquids or I lose a bit in spilling it but this will never happen with tyromania. I think you should buy it for a change, give it a go and see what you think. Dodo offer 30ml sample pots too at great value.
For the weekend warrior looking for something differrent for their tyres this is a great choice. It is a great addition to the Dodo range and it does what it says on the tin.

Durability wise I was getting 500-800 miles from this dressing - which is superb in my book!

Thank you to Dom @ Dodo Juice for suplying the product.


----------

